# new Big Sugar album out, in the new year 2011



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey this should be good news to fans of monster Canadian guitar sounds: saw Gordie Johnson at the L&M gtr clinic yesterday, he said Big Sugar has finished recording a new album, and it'll be out sometime in the new year


replied to another topic as well, but figured this deserved it's own thread


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

SWEET! can't wait!


----------

